# Hello everyone.



## NOS_350x (Aug 4, 2009)

I stumbled accrost these forums searching for some new MR16 bulbs.

I ride 3 wheelers, (Not quads, The dangerious things from the 80's) Well a while ago i was unsatisfied with the stock headlights so i picked up a new headlight that Required MR16 bulbs. The first time out they sucked it had a pair of 10W bulbs and they where just weak. After some searching i went to a pair of flood 50w's These lit up the mountain like crazy.

Well now im switching bikes and am searching for the best way to get something equilivent to the 50's but i can only push 60-70 watts.

I have always been the guy in camp that wants to have soemthing diffrent. 

Also on the lighting topic my family owns a searchlight company. These things are BRIGHT!!!


----------



## KC2IXE (Aug 5, 2009)

I think your family wins the "I have a brighter light than you do" game

Thos old carbon arc lights, or xenon tube?


----------



## Zeruel (Aug 5, 2009)

NOS_350x said:


> Also on the lighting topic my *family owns a searchlight company*. These things are BRIGHT!!!



You'll fit right in. You guys have any handheld versions? :naughty:
:welcome:


----------



## John_Galt (Aug 6, 2009)

Take a look at Vision X LED lights. http://www.visionxusa.com/led/index.htm

They have a pretty cool looking product. Matter of fact, just this morning, I was pricing out the cost per lumen of their various lights. I think I've settled on the 12" single stack light bar in spot orientation, for some of the dark back country roads in my area. 
The headlights in my Isuzu (can't drive yet, but soon) leave something to be desired, and I like the LED, because, even tho they are more expensive than HID offroad lights, they can be turned on and off instantly, without warm-up periods, or damage risks.


----------



## Jay611j (Feb 4, 2010)

Dang those are some big azz HIDs!


----------



## Hamilton Felix (Mar 3, 2010)

Try these: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350293029031&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

I've talked to the guy; he's a good old boy who really knows lighting, had his store for years. I have 5 of these. They are IRC type, 30 watts, with light output about equal to ordinary 50 watt halogens. I have them mounted in a pair of old PIAA 1000X lamps that a friend gave me (about the only way I'd acquire PIAA lights). They do not quite fit in those super cheapo Optronics lights you see at Wal Mart for under 20 bucks. They're just a tiny hair longer. Also, they have a slightly convex lens over the front, so the relector is not exposed to weather, even if your lamp has no front lens. 

They are a "narrow 8 degree spot" in landscape and track lighting terms. But experience on my bike shows they have too much light scatter outside that beam to be used as auxiliary low beams. They'd make nice auxiliary high beams or offroad lights for your ATV.


----------



## NOS_350x (Oct 22, 2010)

oopsies, bringing a post from the dead, But its my own so i guess its ok right??






The lights pictured are ww2 spotlights, I have an old Army manual for them that says they are rated at 800 Million candlepower.

Just looking around here again for some other forms of outdoor lighting, See yall around.


----------

